# Routines* ("rotations") lol kenny



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

So I have come up with the idea that all it takes to beat this or at least make life a hudnred times better with DP/DR, is give yourself as many routines as you can. My sleeping Routine has been fucked up for like 4 months(staying up till like 5 am and sleeping till 5 pm,.. thats no good), now i have given myself a good sleeping routine 12am-9am everyday and after 2 weeks already I feel my Dp getting better. Other Routines I have started are excercise routines (just simple oens you can do at home, i do 100 push ups a day) and it gets the blood flowin and adrenaline pumpin and makes you feel good. Another main routine that should be focused on is eating at the same time evry day, breakfast,lunch and dinner, so you can keep your energy up thru out the day. I have a meditation routine which includes 3 15 minute meditation sessions a day. This helps to clear your mind and start fresh, especially if you meditate in mid day its like halftime and can rest, meditate and get on with your day with a refreshed mind. Another routine I have started is Hobby Routines, I play basketball everyday Tuesdays and Thursday ( we owned last tuesday btw) and I watch a basketball game everynight on TV. I've also been doing about an hour and half of writing/reading everyday to stimulate the mind and I can feel the brain fog slowly getting better.
I'm on a vitamin routine which Includes, Omega 3, Calcium & Magnesium ( i dont know what magnesium does but it sounds cool so I take it) Omega 3 helps the brain function and helps you think clearer and ive noticed an improvement while on it. 
My getting out of the house routine is currently at 3 times a day.. Even if its for a little walk to the store, or to the park/movie store whatever, get out of the house, the point of this is you made the effort and action to get out do something. I dont know how many people here are messy but i am not organized when it comes to keeping clean so I'm working on a cleaning routine that keeps the areas I am mostly in clean and smelling good (burn incence and candles) and with a clean room you feel better about yourself and not guilty about living in a pig stye. Another good routine is the amount of time you spend with friends and loved ones in a week, its important that you stay in touch with people.. Me for instance I hang out wiht my friends 3 times a week and talk to them on the internet alot.

So me and Kenny have basically decieded to start this routine idea up recently and we keep in touch with each other(3-4 times a week) letting each other know how our routines are doing and whats effective and whats making improvements. You will get so much more satisfaction out of the routines if you do this with a friend (even online) and talk about ytour routines with each other.. It just makes them seem more meaningful if someone else knows what kind of work you are putting into your life.

So Once you get on track and start getting these routines down they become natural and easier to do(life becomes easier), then expand on them.. For example go outside 5 times a day instead of 3. or Read/Write for 2 hours a day instead of 1. Its important to always be looking for new fun routines that you enjoy to do to add to your routine arsenal because the more routines you have the better, the more organized your life feels and the more your doing stuff the better you are going to feel. Eventually if you keep building on these routines you are so focused on getting your routines done that you dont focus on DP at all. Make routines your life goal, not DP... Master yourself, what you like to do, what you want to do, what you want to feel like and find routines to help these goals. Just an Idea from me that me an Kenny thought was pretty good and we are going to give a shot at.

Oh yah I also Write down my routines in a journal and check off everyday if I have completed them. Keep adding new routines to your journal.

I also have a DP Scale 1-10, 1 being Totally DP'd 10 Being Not Dp'd at all. Mark down everyday how your dp feels and make little notes why your dp feels like a 6.5 or a 7 ( high anxiety, Lonely, Over-Analyzing ect ect.)
Then as time goes on and your routines continue see how your DP scale Improves, and make sure you try and corect the problems you write down on your DP Scale wiht more Routines to counter them. **Eventually you may not need the DP scale because you wont even be focusing on your DP just your routines so you should make it your goal to get into the 8-10 range on the scale.**

Hope this helps people I'm really giving this a shot and hoping for the best.

peace


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Your scale is the opposite of mine. lol Mine is 0-10. 0 being completely in reality and 10 being DP'ed to the point that I can hardly function. Right now I'm at about a 4 which is pretty good.
You're right about keeping a routine. Especially with sleep. I try to get at least 8 hours a night. Go to bed at the same time and wake up at the same time. 
Doing mundane tasks helps me, too. Laundry, dishes, housework, etc. I can't wait until I start my spring classes in March. Then I'll be in school 4 hrs a day 5 days a week. Distraction is always helpful.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

invisible.ink said:


> Your scale is the opposite of mine. lol Mine is 0-10. 0 being completely in reality and 10 being DP'ed to the point that I can hardly function. Right now I'm at about a 4 which is pretty good.
> You're right about keeping a routine. Especially with sleep. I try to get at least 8 hours a night. Go to bed at the same time and wake up at the same time.
> Doing mundane tasks helps me, too. Laundry, dishes, housework, etc. I can't wait until I start my spring classes in March. Then I'll be in school 4 hrs a day 5 days a week. Distraction is always helpful.


haha i actually like your scale formula better, im gonna change mine to yours lol. 4 is a pretty solid number to be at. I would say i'm at about a 6.5 right now but I've just started this routine technique so i'm hoping maybe in a cuple months i can be consistently be in the 3-4 range (on your scale haha).


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

It makes me feel special that you like my scale. lol
I've actually made it all the way down to about a 1.5 at one point a few months ago. I was feeling really good then. But I have hit 10. And sometimes when I think I've hit 10 on my scale I hit something even worse than 10 and that's scary.


----------



## Mr.A454 (Dec 8, 2008)

good post! Im definatley goin to start doin this. anyone want to be my dp routine checkup buddy?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

you got msn?


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

This is awesome Jordan! *secret handshake*


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

Its like OCD gone mad 

Just kidding. its good to hear you are doing so well Jordy. You know I just came in here for "secret handshakes" with you and Hazel didnt yas. :wink:


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I've been sadly lacking on my rotations (i like the word rotation better, it sounds more interesting, jordan came up with it). actually i have done pretty well as the only rotations i have set up are to surf twice a week, go to my history of rock n roll class every wednesday and cook at least one meal for myself everyday (this has been the one that's tough since I love frosted mini wheats and it's too easy to just pour a bowl of them for breakfast, lunch, and occasionally dinner, hah). I'm off to a slow start but at least im off to a start, and am thankful to share this goal with a friend who can push me when I don't feel like doin stuff. It's a lot easier doing rotations when you have someone to talk to about them and the progression, someone who knows how life is with DP. Making routines/rotations a part of life is helping me have something to live for, knowing that I completed all my rotations after a week has gone by makes me feel good. It's been hard for me to start off but I figure starting off is the hardest part and once I master certain rotations they will be a piece of cake and i can add on. The best part about doing rotations is that you learn about yourself and begin to know yourself better.

Much thanks brother Jordan for the idea. Michael lets all do this together. Write back here or send Jordan and I messages and we'll do this together and check-up on eachothers progress.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

damn kenny im so jealous you get to go surfin! i hate this cold lol.

my rotations are going really good, my DP has improved, on the scale of 1-10 ( i'm now using invisible.inks scale format just because its cooler, 10 being dp'd to the point of non-function, 1 being completely cured) I have went from a 6.5 to a 6. I know its not a huge leap on the scale but i've only been doing these rotations for like a month.

Some new rotations i added on are;
b12 vitamins (once daily)
Gym membership (plan on working out around 15 hours a week to start off this month, 
Playin basketball every tuesday

So yah this rotation thing is workin pretty good so far, I feel organized, less crazy, brain fog feels less intense, I have more energy and ambition. So far its been the perfect foundation for my path to being dp-free.

Hope everyone else is doing well, if anyone wants to discuss rotations with me or kenny we would both be glad to talk with you on msn or on here.
my MSN is [email protected] if anyone wants to add me.

peaace


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Spirit said:


> Its like OCD gone mad
> 
> Just kidding. its good to hear you are doing so well Jordy. You know I just came in here for "secret handshakes" with you and Hazel didnt yas. :wink:


*Secretly shakes my own hand*........"How do you do Spirit?"........." Yeah dandy as toast and yourself?" ...."well ive been better but yeah okay thanks"......


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Lol sorry lyns n haze, * Secret Handshake* you know i love you both.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I love you too Jordy.


----------

